# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Aλλαγή χρώματος

## mixalisss

καλημέρα σε όλους  πριν σχεδόν ένα μήνα η κοπέλα μου μου έκανε δώρο ένα κόκκινο λιποχρωμικό κανάρι και σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι έχει βγάλει κίτρινο χρώμα γύρο από το ράμφος και λίγο στην κοιλιά και στα φτερά. μήπως φταίει ότι του βάζω κάθε μέρα αβγό?

----------


## xXx

Αν συνεχίσεις να του βάζεις κάθε μέρα αυγό το καναρίνι θα γίνει τετράπαχο. Να μην του δίνεις αυγό τόσο συχνά. Μία φορά την εβδομάδα είναι καλά

----------


## mixalisss

ok.
 αλλά με το θέμα του χρώματος? μήπως ξέρεις γιατί το παθαίνει αυτό ?

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν ξέρω γιατί...προφανώς έχασε κάποια πούπουλα και ξαναβγήκανε νέα....γιατί τα έχασε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω...βάλε καμία φωτογραφία να δούμε το πουλί και πες μας τι διατροφή ακολουθείς

----------


## mitsman

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Βασιλης.... εχασε καποια φτερα και επειδη δεν χορηγεις χρωστικες βγηκαν νεα οχι τοσο κοκκινα! μικρο το κακο!

----------


## mixalisss

από θέμα διατροφής του δίνω σπόρους τους χύμα αβγό μήλο και μέχρι χθες του έδινα την κόκκινη βιταμίνη. φωτογραφία προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω αλά δεν ξέρω ::

----------


## mitsman

Οχι κοκκινη βιταμινη... ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να δωσεις στα πουλακια!!!

----------


## mixalisss

χθες το έμαθα και την έκοψα αμέσως

----------


## jk21

αν δινεις αυγο σκετο και οχι αυγοτροφη ,δινε 4 φορες την εβδομαδα αρκει .Αν κανουν μικρα ,τοτε καθε μερα 

δεν εχει σχεση το αυγο με αυτο που λες .επεσαν πουπουλα γυρω απο το ραμφος και αν εγινε πορτοκαλι τοτε ειναι γνησιο κοκκινο ,αν εγινε κιτρινο ,το πουλι fake κοκκινο ,απλα βαμμενο με πολυ χρωστικη .βγαλε φωτο να δουμε τι λες

----------


## mixalisss

Δημήτρη δεν φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες γιατί είναι ελάχιστο. μάλλον είναι βαμμένο

----------


## jk21

εσυ τι βλεπεις; κιτρινο εντελως ή πορτοκαλι;

----------


## mixalisss

όλο είναι πορτοκαλί αλά γύρω από το ράμφος έχει βγάλει ελάχιστο κίτρινο και μια τούφα στην κύλια.

----------


## BugsBunny

> Αν συνεχίσεις να του βάζεις κάθε μέρα αυγό το καναρίνι θα γίνει τετράπαχο. Να μην του δίνεις αυγό τόσο συχνά. Μία φορά την εβδομάδα είναι καλά


+1000

----------


## mixalisss

αυγό από τώρα θα του δίνω 3 με 4 φορές την εβδομάδα γιατί είμαι σε φάση προετοιμασίας για ζευγάρωμα.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχει λιπος ηδη στην κοιλια του ναι ,σωστα θα πραξεις .αν εχει τοτε το μειωνεις σε 1 φορα μονο με κροκο και τις αλλες ασπραδι μονο

----------


## mixalisss

πως μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι έχει λίπος??

----------


## xXx

το φυσάς από κάτω το πουλί εκεί που είναι το μόριό του και βλέπεις αν η κοιλιά του είναι κίτρινη - πορτοκαλί



κανονικά αυτό πρέπει να είναι ροζέ - κοκκινωπό ανάλογα και με το χρώμα του πουλιού

----------


## mixalisss

όχι ευτυχώς ειναι φυσιολογικός ευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## panos70

Παν μετρον αριστον

----------


## Gardelius

> αυγό από τώρα θα του δίνω 3 με 4 φορές την  εβδομάδα γιατί είμαι σε φάση προετοιμασίας για ζευγάρωμα.


*


Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα  καναρίνια*

----------


## small676

Αυγό χωρίς κρόκο

----------


## panos70

εχεις σκοπο να κατεβεις σε αγωνες ; εαν οχι γιατι χωρις κροκο

----------


## small676

Παναγιώτη ο κρόκος (το ξέρεις πολύ καλά) επηρεάζει αρνητικά το χρώμα του κόκκινου καναρινιού. Για να ξεκινήσει ο φίλος αυτό το θέμα προφανώς θέλει να διατηρήσει ένα ωραίο κόκκινο χρώμα, ψάχνει τυχόν λάθη του (διατροφικά), καθώς και πιθανή "απάτη" .

----------


## Gardelius

> Παναγιώτη ο κρόκος (το ξέρεις πολύ καλά) επηρεάζει αρνητικά το χρώμα του κόκκινου καναρινιού. Για να ξεκινήσει ο φίλος αυτό το θέμα προφανώς θέλει να διατηρήσει ένα ωραίο κόκκινο χρώμα, ψάχνει τυχόν λάθη του (διατροφικά), καθώς και πιθανή "απάτη" .


*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*

----------


## jk21

και επειδη Δημητρη οι θεωριες για τους εκτροφεις δυσκολα γινονται αποδεκτες ,ενα σου λεω .... μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι οι πρωταθλητες δεν δινουν κροκο ... κωλληομαι για περισσοτερα ...

αν μου λεγανε για καλαμποκαλευρο που εχει μονο λουτεινη (κιτρινη που γονιδιακα θεωρητικα και πρακτικα αν δεις στο συνδεσμο στον εκτροφεα που εδινε corn gluten )  ,θα ελεγα ελευθερα οσο θελετε .για κροκο που εχει και πορτοκαλι χρωστικες ,εκτος απο τη λουτεινη (ζεαξανθινη ,κρυπτοξανθινη και β καροτινη ) που σε ποσοτητα θα μπορουσαν σαφως να επηρεασουν ,λεω ναι αλλα με μετρο και μειωμενον σε σχεση με ενα πουλι που δεν εχουμε χρωματικο κωλλημα .το ιδιο κωλλημα με τον κροκο εχουμε και στα κιτρινα πουλια ,οπου η επιθυμητη αποχρωση δεν ειναι το βαθυ κιτρινο αλλα το λεμονι .ουτε εκει πολυς κροκος

----------


## mixalisss

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας. του μείωσα το αβγό και τώρα έχει σταθεροποιηθεί το χρώμα. δεν κοκκίνισε αλά σταμάτησε να κιτρινίζει!!!!!!!!

----------

